# Is it a scam for me to “upgrade “ my DRI membership?



## Kgyso (Jan 20, 2022)

Should i rescind?
We have been owners at Lake Tahoe vacation resort for about 20 years but not that happy with the selections of DRI resorts. Originally we had a week type of deed and then paid to switch to 15,500 points in 2008. Since that time we have not done anything to our account and avoided any sales presentations. Three days ago we went to meeting to Supposedly give our thoughts about DRI to help with the development of Hilton grand vacation program called Hilton grand vacation max . It was not held at Lake Tahoe vacation resorts like the usual sales presentation but at hard rock casino . We met with Wes English who said he is not in sales but wanted to tell us how to make better use if our timeshare . He gave us some useful info and we thought we would be done in 1h.  Then he said he noticed that we never converted from owners status to member status.  he said that in 2018 there were offers to all owners to change to members status for a fee.  He said changing from owner status to member status allows us to transfer our points with full benefits  if we ever sold our time share (making it easier to sell) via DRI transfer membership program . He said he would help us find DRI members who want more points.  Another benefits of members is ability for our Heirs to decline ownership and not need to pay any maintenance fees And limit the maintenance fees to no more than 4% increase yearly.   Also this membership would allow us to be part of the upcoming HGV max program with no additional fees.

He said Our current status as owners would not allow potential buyers to have full access, limiting buyers only to the US collection no options for Hawaii, international bookings ,destinationexchange,etc. which historically  makes it hard to sell.     And our current status does not allow heirs to decline so they could be forced to pay 21years of maintenance fees and the maintenance fees currently at $3900 could potentially be increased up to 25% yearly (potentially 69k over the next 10years) .  And for owners To be part of upcoming HGV max I would have to pay 60k.

He said since we never declined 2018 offer to become members ,he could gives us that offer now for 29k. With this membership since it has max 4% increase in MF  the  next 10 year , maintenance fees went down from potentially 69k to 44k . 

so I thought if I’m projected to pay 69k MF as owner status , its not too bad  to pay 29k + 44k =73k to be member status which allow my heirs to decline ownership and access to hgv max program .  so We paid $29k to get 7500 pts to get into Gold status and also updates us into members status vs before we were owners silver status.  I didn't want more points but he said that is what we needed to update our contract to members status.  This was all confusing to me and Im not sure if he was telling me the truth . I tried to call DRI to confirm the things he told us, but their phone lines have been so busy and no one picks up.  Should I just rescind it?  We signed it Jan 17 Monday and have 5 days . does jan 17 count as day 1? Thanks


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 20, 2022)

I think you should rescind as soon as possible. The guy was a sales guy.  That is what they do, they lie, they tell you they are trying to help.  I am trying to figure out what you are buying.  I am not a Hilton or Diamond owner and cannot look at what you are saying from that vantage point.  But I can say that it's time for you to really look at resale and decide if perks are worthy of that much money.  

Timeshares don't ever have to be inherited by the kids, unless you put their names on them.


----------



## tperez (Jan 20, 2022)

My wife and I have been with Diamond since they were Sunterra and have never heard of owner status vs membership status.  We've also never heard of the DRI transfer membership program.  Doesn't mean these don't exist, but we've never heard of them.  Also, at this point no one knows how the integration with Hilton will occur although there are many rumors floating around.

Finally, virtually every Diamond "owner's update" we go to, someone from the "back office" will "find" an old option, offer, program, etc. that we were entitled to years ago that they can reoffer to us if we act immediately.  It is actually pretty funny because we know it is coming and prior to the sales pitch, my wife and I try to guess what the price per point will be.

My advice is that if you don't need the additional points you purchased, I'd rescind.

By the way, we do love our Diamond membership, but those sales tactics are something else!


----------



## Iggyearl (Jan 20, 2022)

Kgyso, Diamond salespeople have a reputation for needing to change what you have.  The don't get paid if they don't change what you have.  And there is always more money involved.  If you read your new contract, you will not find any of the terms that your salesman used.  As Tperez states, they are inventing programs to sell you.  Go to www.pissedconsumer.com or even the BBB and you can read hundreds of complaints regarding this "creative" selling.  You would be best to rescind immediately.  If you can confirm any of the statements made by your salesman, you can always change your mind and buy. That's not going to happen.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 20, 2022)

Snake oil. Rescind. Run away. Wait until HGVC rolls out program in writing before you make any change. Avoid Diamond Reps.

I am not a Diamond owner, so some Diamond owners may want to weigh in here, but I believe I heard that resale value for collection points is close to zero. So why pay $26k for the opportunity to change something that has minimal resale value to something else that has minimal resale value?  That's just throwing away money.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 20, 2022)

Rescind immediately.    I can not even figure out what you have purchased for $29K.    It sounds like you were sold nothing really.    That is my take on what was posted but I am an HGVC and not a DRI owner.   Everything else, HGV Max program and change of member status is just hearsay.   I wouldn't trust anything a salesperson tells me unless I see the program details in writing.


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 20, 2022)

"Which would allow my heirs to decline ownership" actually made me burst out laughing.

Your heirs can decline ownership.  You don't need DRI's help or more purchases for that.  Heirs are never obligated to accept a bequeathment.


----------



## clifffaith (Jan 20, 2022)

Voodoo math. Diàmond is notorious for this. We finally paid the bastards to take our $50K points back to be rid of them.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 20, 2022)

Please rescind asap. this person needs to be reported to Hilton CEO.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 20, 2022)

Of course you should rescind.  But you already know that and just need a little prodding and confirmation.

Put your hands in your pockets and enjoy the savings account once you rescind,




.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 20, 2022)

grats on just saving yourself 30k!


----------



## DRIless (Jan 20, 2022)

Kgyso said:


> Should i rescind?
> We have been owners at Lake Tahoe vacation resort for about 20 years but not that happy with the selections of DRI resorts. Originally we had a week type of deed and then paid to switch to 15,500 points in 2008. Since that time we have not done anything to our account and avoided any sales presentations. Three days ago we went to meeting to Supposedly give our thoughts about DRI to help with the development of Hilton grand vacation program called Hilton grand vacation max . It was not held at Lake Tahoe vacation resorts like the usual sales presentation but at hard rock casino . We met with Wes English who said he is not in sales but wanted to tell us how to make better use if our timeshare . He gave us some useful info and we thought we would be done in 1h.  Then he said he noticed that we never converted from owners status to member status.  he said that in 2018 there were offers to all owners to change to members status for a fee.  He said changing from owner status to member status allows us to transfer our points with full benefits  if we ever sold our time share (making it easier to sell) via DRI transfer membership program . He said he would help us find DRI members who want more points.  Another benefits of members is ability for our Heirs to decline ownership and not need to pay any maintenance fees And limit the maintenance fees to no more than 4% increase yearly.   Also this membership would allow us to be part of the upcoming HGV max program with no additional fees.
> 
> He said Our current status as owners would not allow potential buyers to have full access, limiting buyers only to the US collection no options for Hawaii, international bookings ,destinationexchange,etc. which historically  makes it hard to sell.     And our current status does not allow heirs to decline so they could be forced to pay 21years of maintenance fees and the maintenance fees currently at $3900 could potentially be increased up to 25% yearly (potentially 69k over the next 10years) .  And for owners To be part of upcoming HGV max I would have to pay 60k.
> ...


I've been an owner since Signature Resorts ---> Sunterra Resorts ----> Diamond Resorts ----->  HGV
Owner status  VS  Member Status???   It's hard to tell from your narrative exactly what you own, maybe converted your fixed or floating week  to  15,500 points in a collection?  I can't tell whether you kept a deed and 'pledged' your week for the use of 15,500 points or converted to a trust ownership and now own points.  Are you a member of THE Club right now?  As has been said, whether you have the deed or a trust ownership, DRI cannot force you to leave anything to anyone no matter the way you hold your timeshare time.  All those numbers they're throwing around are just Timeshare Math and cannot be believed.  Like Statistics, they'll make the numbers say what they want them to say.  No one knows what Hilton will finally do, but the gist of it is, they'll want all DRI owners/members to do something to get access to Hilton, those ploys will continuously change from the initial time they are presented.  If you've given them money to change or upgrade now, they'll have a new ploy next time they try to 'help' you for more money.  Now is especially NOT THE TIME to listen to them, they don't know what is coming.  As all have said, please don't throw good money after bad, especially not right now.


----------



## ccwu (Jan 20, 2022)

Yes! You should rescind. I am a DRI member and heard those kind of pitches many times. And we knew they lied because we gladly signed all the acknowledgment. They always found that you missed a signature and you are still eligible for the sales price. We rescind as many times as they can count now. They are less likely to push us because we rescind so many times. Our presentation is less pressure now. We went if the award price is right and usually leave about 60 minutes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chemteach (Jan 20, 2022)

Rescind!!!!!!  The salesperson was lying.   

I own Diamond Resorts, and I really love using them, but the salespeople are horrible!  I do go to the presentations if the gift is worth it, but I know what I'm getting myself into...

A separate question - are you currently paying $3900 for 15,500 US Collection points?  That seems extremely high.  Can you break down your current yearly Maintenace fees for your 15500 points?


----------



## Kgyso (Jan 20, 2022)

chemteach said:


> Rescind!!!!!!  The salesperson was lying.
> 
> I own Diamond Resorts, and I really love using them, but the salespeople are horrible!  I do go to the presentations if the gift is worth it, but I know what I'm getting myself into...
> 
> A separate question - are you currently paying $3900 for 15,500 US Collection points?  That seems extremely high.  Can you break down your current yearly Maintenace fees for your 15500 points?


Yes I pay $3900 MF this year for 15, 500 US collectionpoints. Do You mean can I help pay the maintenance fees with my 15,5000 points?  I'm not sure what you mean by break down my current yearly maintenance fees?  thanks


----------



## Kgyso (Jan 20, 2022)

DRIless said:


> I've been an owner since Signature Resorts ---> Sunterra Resorts ----> Diamond Resorts ----->  HGV
> Owner status  VS  Member Status???   It's hard to tell from your narrative exactly what you own, maybe converted your fixed or floating week  to  15,500 points in a collection?  I can't tell whether you kept a deed and 'pledged' your week for the use of 15,500 points or converted to a trust ownership and now own points.  Are you a member of THE Club right now?  As has been said, whether you have the deed or a trust ownership, DRI cannot force you to leave anything to anyone no matter the way you hold your timeshare time.  All those numbers they're throwing around are just Timeshare Math and cannot be believed.  Like Statistics, they'll make the numbers say what they want them to say.  No one knows what Hilton will finally do, but the gist of it is, they'll want all DRI owners/members to do something to get access to Hilton, those ploys will continuously change from the initial time they are presented.  If you've given them money to change or upgrade now, they'll have a new ploy next time they try to 'help' you for more money.  Now is especially NOT THE TIME to listen to them, they don't know what is coming.  As all have said, please don't throw good money after bad, especially not right now.


I  had a deed for a week and pledged it to get 15,5000 points in theUS collection.   I was confused too about my ownership until the salesperson brought it up. He said something about in 2018 and  Apollo investment group but I was quite confused by it


----------



## Kgyso (Jan 20, 2022)

ccwu said:


> Yes! You should rescind. I am a DRI member and heard those kind of pitches many times. And we knew they lied because we gladly signed all the acknowledgment. They always found that you missed a signature and you are still eligible for the sales price. We rescind as many times as they can count now. They are less likely to push us because we rescind so many times. Our presentation is less pressure now. We went if the award price is right and usually leave about 60 minutes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When rescinding, do I just mail inthe  rescind form in the packet of papers I got?  Do I need to draft a letter as well?  thanks


----------



## ccwu (Jan 20, 2022)

Kgyso said:


> When rescinding, do I just mail inthe rescind form in the packet of papers I got? Do I need to draft a letter as well? thanks



Yes. Just find it in the package. There was one time, they did not include the form in the package, we had to copy the old one and created with word document. Important thing is to include the contract # and date. Just stating ‘ we, your name, rescind the following contract #……., dated ….., on the day of …….

Signed by the persons in the contract. Dated. 

Good luck. I don’t mind buying more points if they don’t lie and scam. 

Send certified mail with return receipt. Make copies of what you send. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRIless (Jan 20, 2022)

Kgyso said:


> Yes I pay $3900 MF this year for 15, 500 US collectionpoints. Do You mean can I help pay the maintenance fees with my 15,5000 points?  I'm not sure what you mean by break down my current yearly maintenance fees?  thanks


No one's talking about using your points to pay MFs, that's ludicrous and never, ever, a good deal unless you're losing use of the points and can't use them for booking a resort.

Only a portion of your $3900 is for MFs depending on how your owner/membership is structured,, there are Club Fees, Collection Fees, etc.  rolled into your total, so you're being asked what the breakdown of the $3900 is.

These are line items rolled into your bill which you may or may not have depending on the structure of what you hold:
The Club® Point Collection Assessment
Replacement Reserve 
ARDA-ROC *Voluntary* Contribution
Maintenance Fees
Base Flex Ownership
Real Estate Tax
U.S. Point Standard Assessment
U.S. Base Standard Assessment
The Club® Point Standard Assessment 
The Club® Base Standard Assessment


----------



## chemteach (Jan 20, 2022)

Kgyso said:


> Yes I pay $3900 MF this year for 15, 500 US collectionpoints. Do You mean can I help pay the maintenance fees with my 15,5000 points?  I'm not sure what you mean by break down my current yearly maintenance fees?  thanks


DRIless explained "the breakdown" of fees above.  Wow, the US Collection fees sound very high.  I am paying only $3440ish in maintenance fees for my 18,000 US Collection points.  The Club fees on top of those points add up, but I have other Diamond ownership contracts that make The Club worthwhile for the fees I am charged to use The Club.  It seems that you are spending around $500 a year to be able to use The Club, which might not be worth the cost.  ??


----------



## Kgyso (Jan 21, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I think you should rescind as soon as possible. The guy was a sales guy.  That is what they do, they lie, they tell you they are trying to help.  I am trying to figure out what you are buying.  I am not a Hilton or Diamond owner and cannot look at what you are saying from that vantage point.  But I can say that it's time for you to really look at resale and decide if perks are worthy of that much money.
> 
> Timeshares don't ever have to be inherited by the kids, unless you put their names on them.


I did mail in the paperwork to rescind but to clarify he was asking us to buy 7500 more points for 29K which as supposed to put us in Gold status and become members as opposed to our silver owners status.  This also bumped up our MF to like 4400.  thanks for your input


----------



## Kgyso (Jan 21, 2022)

Ty1on said:


> "Which would allow my heirs to decline ownership" actually made me burst out laughing.
> 
> Your heirs can decline ownership.  You don't need DRI's help or more purchases for that.  Heirs are never obligated to accept a bequeathment.


I thought one of the complaints about timeshares is that my heirs would be stuck with my timeshare after i die and get stuck paying maintenance fees because my timeshare is the perpetuity type ?


----------



## artringwald (Jan 21, 2022)

Kgyso said:


> I thought one of the complaints about timeshares is that my heirs would be stuck with my timeshare after i die and get stuck paying maintenance fees because my timeshare is the perpetuity type ?


If you Google it, you'll find many articles about how to refuse an inherited timeshare. Make sure your heirs have copies of articles like this:









						How To Refuse an Inherited Timeshare
					

If you've been 'gifted' a timeshare property through an inheritance, you might be looking to disinherit or reject it. Here are the steps you need to take.




					clark.com


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 21, 2022)

Kgyso said:


> I thought one of the complaints about timeshares is that my heirs would be stuck with my timeshare after i die and get stuck paying maintenance fees because my timeshare is the perpetuity type ?



Propogated by Timeshare Exit Team to manipulate consumers the same way the timeshare salesmen manipulate with distortions of truth.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 21, 2022)

*At this time, almost no one should be buying anything from the developer. *

AND other than the normal TUG mantra "Buy resale and save "  there is another HUGE reason why. 
 Because right now almost all the TS companies are in a huge flux.  

-Marriott,  Westin/Vistana & Hyatt are trying to figure out how to merge together and till they do, buying anything from them doesn't make any sense. 

- Hilton and DRI are also merging and buying anything from them till they merge, again DOES NOT MAKE ANY SENSE. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## amycurl (Jan 21, 2022)

@Bill4728, as a mod, can you make the recommendation to make your post above a sticky in the "Buy/Sell/Rent" forum, as well as in the forums for all five of the systems mentioned? Because i think that's the starting point for any newbies right now.


----------



## ccwu (Jan 21, 2022)

Kgyso said:


> When rescinding, do I just mail inthe rescind form in the packet of papers I got? Do I need to draft a letter as well? thanks



Just the form in the package is good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayooper (Jan 21, 2022)

Bill4728 said:


> *At this time, almost no one should be buying anything from the developer. *
> 
> AND other than the normal TUG mantra "Buy resale and save "  there is another HUGE reason why.
> Because right now almost all the TS companies are in a huge flux.
> ...



Sage advice.


----------



## just_chillin (Jan 22, 2022)

i know i am late to the party, but i am here to echo what everyone else was saying, “rescind.” i got lied to back in november about a similar situation and someone did some voodoo math about paying less MF if i pay to move all my points from one collection to another, and the only way they could do that is if i upgrade to silver status. that cost 30K. and it didn’t click that i was getting lied to until another “owner’s update,” which is actually a sales presentation, where another sales person did another round of voodoo math and told me i would end up having 100K of MF in ten years. but this time instead of telling me to upgrade, he just said he will be giving me an extra 500 points because i was “inconvenienced.” but when it was time to sign the paperwork, what i was putting my initials next to was not what i was told. i even pointed it out to him and he said “tahts just how we have to put it in the system, but im telling you the truth. im doing you a favor.” i put the pen down and said no. i demanded my down payment back and walked out of there.


----------



## Arusso (Jan 22, 2022)

I believe the message here is loud and clear.  Just 2 months ago I went to an owner's update.  Prior to that the last time I did was back in 2016.  This was just 2 months before DRI was sold to Apollo Management.  Apollo is not a hospitality company.  It's an investment company.  They positioned DRI to be sold.  Which is what happened last August.  At both of the presentations, the recurring theme was to review the ownership status and use creative TS math and incoherent logic to entice purchasing more points in order to get to the next level of "benefits."  The price per point is initially inflated.  If you show any interest at all, they will rework the numbers or show a different deal.  However, this time you get to speak to an entirely different person.  A "higher up" the food chain type. In the presentation just two months ago I made it clear that I was aware that Hilton had fired DRI sales persons for representing products that were mere speculation.  I suspect that's why the conversation was never about what the Hilton's plans for DRI owners / Club members would be.  the focus instead was just the sale of points and the corresponding MF price the additional points would represent.  

As has been stated by a number of persons on this blog, it seems you were given information that is not public knowledge which means it cannot be corroborated and is likely false.  Again, if you were told that you needed to purchase points to change your status in order to allow your heirs to decline your ownership - that's a second reason why you should rescind.  To reiterate, and as suggested, send the recision letter CMRR ASAP.  I would also seriously consider sending a short note via email with the recision doc as an attachment - memorializes the encounter which was an obvious sales presentation,  given by someone who said he was not in sales.   One of the members on a related blog had posted the Hilton CEO's email address.  They might be kind enough to repost it.  

BTW, I was told I could purchase a point at $10.00 per point.  The actual value of a point is about $0.20.  The deal was only good for the duration of the presentation.


----------



## DRIless (Jan 24, 2022)

Tobeysgrandma said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place for this question as I've never used the billboard before. Read it a lot though! I bought a week from Amber Vacations years ago at Casa Del Mar in Daytona. They were bought out by Diamond Resorts and now Hilton. The resort itself is mainly Bluegreen Vacations and they tried to convert me to them with a special offer but I refused. So my question is..which company owns my week? If I were to surender my week is it to Amber, Diamond, Hilton or Bluegreen?


This should really be its own thread, maybe a moderator can fix that?

I suspect that you own your week.  I suspect that if you've done nothing to change anything, that it is managed by Diamond.  Diamond has been bought by Hilton, but you won't see much of a change whenever/if they really merge operations.  Looks like Bluegreen manages the Casa Del Mar in Daytona and has most of the inventory.  Amber, now Diamond, probably had a block of rooms that amber sold with their club.  I suspect that you need to talk to Diamond about giving it up.


----------



## Tobeysgrandma (Jan 25, 2022)

DRIless said:


> This should really be its own thread, maybe a moderator can fix that?
> 
> I suspect that you own your week.  I suspect that if you've done nothing to change anything, that it is managed by Diamond.  Diamond has been bought by Hilton, but you won't see much of a change whenever/if they really merge operations.  Looks like Bluegreen manages the Casa Del Mar in Daytona and has most of the inventory.  Amber, now Diamond, probably had a block of rooms that amber sold with their club.  I suspect that you need to talk to Diamond about giving it up.


----------



## Tobeysgrandma (Jan 25, 2022)

Thank you! Your answer clarified it for me. I'm not giving it up yet. Just getting into my senior years and having trouble understanding all these changes but still travelling! I love my Casa resort and will continue to go for as long as I can. Just need to surrender it when I can no longer go in a few years. Thanks again!


----------



## nvskier (Jan 25, 2022)

Ty1on said:


> Propogated by Timeshare Exit Team to manipulate consumers the same way the timeshare salesmen manipulate with distortions of truth.


I have been concerned about the inheritance part too. I have HGVC points and was told the same old story about would have to be inherited or my trust would have to pay indefinitely. I did not really believe this but do wonder. I have 26,700 pts annually and pay less than $4000 maintenance fees. The deed is not in the trust.


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 25, 2022)

nvskier said:


> I have been concerned about the inheritance part too. I have HGVC points and was told the same old story about would have to be inherited or my trust would have to pay indefinitely. I did not really believe this but do wonder. I have 26,700 pts annually and pay less than $4000 maintenance fees. The deed is not in the trust.


Nope, the trust does not have to absorb it, but do consult an atty instead of me LOL


----------



## elleryjean (Jan 26, 2022)

I'm not a DRI owner,  but I own Embarc which is owned by DRI.  I just went to a presentation today at Mystic Dunes and was told if I didn't buy HGV Max that my ownership to Embarc would cease and I wouldn't be able to use it.   I was bullied and in the end I filed a compliant with DRI and will continue up the ladder at HGV.  They are telling lies which is not unheard of, but to be bullied is not acceptable.  Please rescind ASAP.  Wait until the merger is done.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 27, 2022)

DRIless said:


> No one's talking about using your points to pay MFs, that's ludicrous and never, ever, a good deal unless you're losing use of the points and can't use them for booking a resort.
> 
> Only a portion of your $3900 is for MFs depending on how your owner/membership is structured,, there are Club Fees, Collection Fees, etc.  rolled into your total, so you're being asked what the breakdown of the $3900 is.
> 
> ...


Sound liked he is paying MF + Club Fees.


----------

